# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  طريقة تفعيل الايفون المقفل رسميا بدون شريحه شركة الاتصال المقفل عليها

## salinas

هذه الطريقه تكلمنا عنها في هذا المقال ونريد ان نتوسع فيها ونشرحها شرحا مبرحا ...    فائده هذه الطريقه :    ذكر مصمم هذه الطريقه انك ستستفيد من شيئين اثنين :    الاول : ان تعمل عندك خدمه الـ Push او الاشعارات بشكل ممتاز ولاتحتاج لاصلاحه ..    الثاني : انه ستتخلص من تسرب الشحن وافراغ البطاريه بشكل سريع .. ويحافظ على البطاريه ..     كيفية الطريقه :   الطريقه هي انه سيحذف الملفات التي تكونت بعد عمل Hackactivate وتبديل ملفات الـ LockDown حتى يرجع الجهاز كانه طبيعا لم يفعل    ثم من خلال اداته SAM يقوم باقناع الايتونز انه جهاز مفتوح رسمي ويفعله ببساطه ..      الخطوات العمليه :   الخطوة الاولى  :   بعد عمل الجيلبريك ادخل السيديا وثبت سورس ihackstore.com/repo .. اذا لم تكن ثبته    الخطوة الثانية :   ابحث بداخله عن برنامج SAM ثم اختر install ثم بعدها اختر Confirm   الخطوة الثالثة :    بعدها نزل اخر نسخه من برنامج RedSn0w 0.96b6    للتحميل  : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] او الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ثم كانك تعمل جيلبريك عادي تقوم باختيار الفيرموير ثم اذا جائتك هذه الشاشه ..      اختر فقط Deactivate   واكمل الجيلبريك عادي ..    الخطوة الرابعه :    ادخل الى الاعدادات > SAM    ثم اختر De-Activate Phone      بعدها سيخرجك من الوضع العادي ..    الخطوه الخامسة :   اشبك الايفون بالايتونز عادي ثم انتظر حتى يتم التفعيل    ومبروك عليك التفعيل ..    ملاحظة : انا جربت الطريقه ونجحت معي مع ايفون 3GS وبوت روم قديم ..    ولست مسئول عن اي احد يستخدم الطريقه ولاتنجح معه    الا هل بلغت اللهم فاشهد ..

----------


## khaled_moon

شرح رائع  ... بارك الله بك

----------


## khaled boud

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## bugmenot

مشكووووووور اخي الكريم

----------

